# Do Dogs Even Have Brains?



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

I am speechless.... my dog has more brains than this chick!


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/13)




----------



## ET (10/10/13)

ok, who here can come over and kick me in the head so i can forget ever having watched that clip?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

haha yeah I wouldn't mind the same - feel like I lost a few brain cells just by watching it


----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

does her cleavage at any point make up for her stupidity?


----------

